# Trout Bite



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

Gotta love these cooler temperatures.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Those Trout must be doing PEDs!!! Great trip.


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

To be transparent, that was over two days. This time of year, I really focus on the big trout. When you can find a bunch of em stacked up in a sand hole, all over 25 inches or... you find the big single cruising so shallow its entire back is out of the water. It's pretty epic!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pics Jesse


----------

